# 2 miniature black & tan dachshunds stolen today between 1pm & 3pm



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

cross posted

Two B/T miniature dachshunds - Roxi and Queenie stolen from their kennel at Braham Hall Cottage near Knaresbourgh North Yorkshire. between 1pm and 3pm today. believed to be with travellers: please Amy Callow on 07793393575 / 07772840945 / 07710518362 with any news.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Pedigree dogs stolen from North Yorkshire house (From York Press)

please cross post to everyone you know


----------

